# Today's Pastrami Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Got two corned beef flats rubbed with peppercorns and ground coriander. I have a Boston Butt as well. Spare Ribs and Turkey breast will go on later.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I wanted to make pastrami so I looked up the recipe one day. It said you need to brine it in a salt,pepper,coriander, and other spices for up to 3 weeks checking it twice a day etc. I decided I didn't want to have a 3 week long project so I didn't do it. So I'm just wondering did you do this? Is it necessary? If its not I am gonna smoke one ASAP lol. Any help on recipe and how to's is much appreciated.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> I wanted to make pastrami so I looked up the recipe one day. It said you need to brine it in a salt,pepper,coriander, and other spices for up to 3 weeks checking it twice a day etc. I decided I didn't want to have a 3 week long project so I didn't do it. So I'm just wondering did you do this? Is it necessary? If its not I am gonna smoke one ASAP lol. Any help on recipe and how to's is much appreciated.


I take a good shortcut. I buy prepackaged corned beef brisket, flat portions. I soak them in fresh water for four days, changing the water everyday. On the day I smoke them, I dry them off good, slather with yellow mustard and rub down with a thick coating of fresh ground peppercorns and ground coriander seed. I cook in my 250* smoker until the internal temp is 160-165* I do the toothpick test before I take them off the smoker. Toothpick should be able to be pushed into meat without resistance. Slice across the grain and make sandwiches.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Yum! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I take a good shortcut. I buy prepackaged corned beef brisket, flat portions. I soak them in fresh water for four days, changing the water everyday. On the day I smoke them, I dry them off good, slather with yellow mustard and rub down with a thick coating of fresh ground peppercorns and ground coriander seed. I cook in my 250* smoker until the internal temp is 160-165* I do the toothpick test before I take them off the smoker. Toothpick should be able to be pushed into meat without resistance. Slice across the grain and make sandwiches.


Sweet! Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try it =)


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Added a honey praline injected turkey breast to the smoke.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yum


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang man!!!! Looks like a fine spread!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That y'all!

Turkey is done and ribs are getting there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Looks great! I put some beef ribs on the smoker this morning, can't wait!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

All is done. Just waiting on the corn on the cob to get done to tackle these ribs. Reuben sandwiches is on the menu tomorrow for the super Bowl.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My supper plate.


----------

